# السلامة في عمليات الحفر وحقول البترول - عرض تقديمي شامل



## اسامةعباس (17 فبراير 2009)

السلامة في عمليات الحفر وحقول البترول - عرض تقديمي شامل يتضمن كافة الاخطار والاساليب المثلي للتحكم بها سواء هندسية ادارية أو مهمات الوقاية اللازمة 0- ارجو الفائدة للجميع​ 
اضغط هنا​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 فبراير 2009)

مفيدة جدا ومتميزة
مشكوووووور


----------



## الدكرونى (17 فبراير 2009)

اكثر من رائع 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ملف مميز ومتعوب عليه


----------



## بشار رائد (25 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## fraidi (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamedgad (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## AMEER2006 (25 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (30 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## م/وفاء (1 أبريل 2009)

اللينك مششششششش شغال


----------



## ميكانييكا (13 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااا لك على الملف المفيد


----------



## الديب ن (19 يونيو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيراا:20:*​


----------



## صفوت فوده (19 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*

​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جازاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أسامة.

ملف ممتاز.


----------



## مسئول السلامة (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا على مجهود سيادتك الرائع بس عايز اسال حضرتك سؤال انا بشتغل مسئول اول سلامة فى شركة مقاولات بدبى منذ اربع سنوات وعايز اعرف ايه الدورات اللى تاهلنى انى اشتغل فى مجال البترول


----------



## القاضي الأول (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وما قصرت يا هندسة


----------



## حسن باشا (30 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## اسامةعباس (3 يوليو 2009)

مسئول السلامة قال:


> شكرا جدا على مجهود سيادتك الرائع بس عايز اسال حضرتك سؤال انا بشتغل مسئول اول سلامة فى شركة مقاولات بدبى منذ اربع سنوات وعايز اعرف ايه الدورات اللى تاهلنى انى اشتغل فى مجال البترول



الأخ العزيز - السلامة هي السلامة علي اختلاف مجالات العمل انشاءات بترول كهرباء - لمن يفهم علم السلامة جيدا ومراده الحقيقى لن يكون هناك خوف ويستطيع العمل في مختلف أماكن العمل ، ومن هذه الحقيقة لا تجد دورات جديدة للعاملين بالبترول مثلا أو الاسمنت انما يوجد دورات وشهادات عالمية عامة واكيد سيادتكم علي دراية بها.
والعنصر الاهم دائما هو الخبرة العملية أو الألفة مع نوعية معينة من الصناعات تؤهل الشخص لاتخاذ القرار الواثق دون تردد أو خوف مما قد يكون مجهول - والخلاصة أن العمل بالبترول يؤهلك للعمل البترول لانه نظرا لنقص متخصصي السلامة فيتم قبول اعداد كبيرة للعمل بالبترول من غير المتخصصين بالبترول ولذلك ممكن تقبل العمل لمدة عام أو عامين حتى تكتسب الخبرة وتجد الوظيفة المناسبة بعد ذلك.


----------



## نصر العرب محمد (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخانا


----------



## BAALI (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## samirabdulrahman (31 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلمو على هالملف الاكتر من رائع


----------



## فارس740 (7 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (8 يناير 2010)

اكثر من مشكور يا اخي


----------



## ماجد الورد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك الف شكر


----------



## naoui111 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على العطاء المتميز والمفيد في نفس الوقت 
انا طالب بمعهد خاص تخصص مشرف hse i وجدت عندكم كل ما يفيد والحمد لله 
ادعو المولى عز وجل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ويرحم به والديكم ان شاء الله .

وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه .


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## assedjafar2007 (27 فبراير 2012)

عضو متميز ولك التقدير


----------



## mostafa elhamzawy (29 فبراير 2012)

الله ينور يا ريس


----------



## assedjafar2007 (3 مارس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mramby0446 (4 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

